# Angeln In Frankreich Am Vauban Weiher und Rhein-Rhone Kanal!!



## Blooddiamond (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute werde mal am Wochenende Sa.20.7 für ein tag an den Vauban  Weiher fahren mit 2 Freunden!!! der eine Geht auf Karpfen und wir 2 auf  Raubfisch. und neben bei wollten wir noch bissle im Rhein-Rhone kanal  fischen!! wer war dieses jahr schon dort oder geht da noch hin!???
und kann mir vieleicht das ein oder andere berichten bin für jede Antwort sehr dankbar.|rolleyes#h


MfG Adi


----------



## maggi86 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln In Frankreich Am Vauban Weiher und Rhein-Rhone Kanal!!*

Hi,

Ich war da schon 3 x, und gehe nie wieder hin, die schlagen sich da schon förmlich um den angelplatz, falls du glück hast und einen platz findest stehen in der zeit in der du aufbaust schon 2 hinter dir und fragen ob du gehst.....#q#q
Karpfen hat´s, hab aber noch nie gesehen das einer einen fängt. Auf Raubfisch geht da fast keiner, hat aber kapitale Barsche drin und ein paar Hechte. 

Der Rhein-Rhone-Kanal ist mein Lieblingsrevier, klein unscheinbar mit großen Hechten, Döbeln und Barschen, sowie ein sehr sehr guter Weißfischbestand. Ist gottlob nur ne halbe stunde mit dem Auto :k  

Aber kannst ja jetzt deine eigenen erfahrungen schreiben wenn du warst.


----------

